# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Толпа в Минске напала на милиционеров, защищая мужчину

## vova230

Вот начало: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А это продолжение: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Окончание думайте сами.

----------


## JAHolper

По-моему дамочки совсем не правы. Конечно судить сложно. Но что-то не хочется чтобы наша страна превращалась в одну из тех, в которых на милицию нападают...

----------


## SDS

Партизана из беларуса, оказывается, не вытравить позорными судами и лживыми свидетелями - ментами, которые в своих показаниях путаются.
Все мы слово "партизан" со 2-ой мировой  ассоциируем , но немцы же так и не смогли партизана одолеть.
А про то, что партизан беларуски Бонапарта дубасил, а  французам жрать нечего было, потому как фуражиров перебили в беларуских лесах.
Тевтонский орден гонял - забыли, или нам помогли забыть.
От имени Кастусь - русский царь не мог нормальнот выспаться.
________________________________

Революции не в ЦРУ начинаются, там они всего лишь разрабатываются.
Выпью сегодня за День Освобождения от оккупантов.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Жители Минска у станции метро «Немига» напали на милиционеров, которые скрутили мужчину, вступившегося за безбилетника. Видеозапись этого инцидента была опубликована в Интернете.

«По предварительной версии, мужчина заступился за студента, не оплатившего проезд. Его скрутили два милиционера и ударили по голове (лично видела кровь). Люди не могли их разнять», – пишет разместившая видео на YouTube пользовательница с ником lubovik14.

Следом за милиционерами вышла группа граждан, которые попытались отбить мужчину у сотрудников правоохранительных органов.

Как рассказали очевидцы, история началась с того, что в автобусе № 38 мужчина заступился перед контролером за безбилетного пассажира (предположительно, студента), передает TUT.BY.

«Слово за слово, и студентам удалось сбежать, а мужчину в районе Немиги вывели из автобуса и стали задерживать, а также избивать два сотрудника милиции», – рассказала одна из свидетельниц происшествия.

Свидетельница по имени Анна воочию видела, как сотрудники милиции избивали мужчину, уложив его на землю. У мужчины была разбита голова, порвана одежда. Милиционеры пытались надеть на него наручники, вызвали подкрепление. Затем приехали два сотрудника ОМОНа и милицейский автобус.

По оценкам источника, за происходившим на Немиге наблюдали около сотни человек. Среди них были и те, кто призывал разрешить конфликт мирным путем.

«Люди кричали: «Остановитесь! Зачем вы бьете? Неужели нельзя решить более спокойно?», – рассказал источник.

В момент разговора с корреспондентом одна из свидетельниц потасовки вместе с избитым мужчиной, а также контролером автобуса в милицейской машине ехали в отделение РУВД.

Непосредственный участник событий Олег, который после потасовки был доставлен в отделение милиции, изложил свою версию событий: «Ну заступился за парня. Убеждал контролера, чтобы отпустила безбилетника. Автобус остановился, а перепалка между мною и контролем продолжалась. Парень успел убежать, а мне не удалось. Потом разворачивались события по нарастающей, знаете, как снежный ком с горы летит. Просто стало жалко парня, если б это был какой негодяй... Сейчас это дело оформляется официально. Неподчинение властям...»

«Если б они не применили силу, я бы вырвался. Это было бы некрасиво в лице общественности. То есть они держались до последнего», – сказал Олег.

По его информации, составлен протокол за «неподчинение органам милиции».

В ГУВД Мингорисполкома не исключают, что выложенные в Интернете видеозаписи потасовки граждан с милицией в центре города помогут установить личности участников инцидента и привлечь их к ответственности, передает «Интерфакс».

«Это был рядовой инцидент, который перерос в нечто большее. Я не исключаю, что по видео, выложенным в Интернете, будут установлены личности других участников инцидента, и они также будут привлечены к ответственности», - сказал пресс-секретарь ГУВД Мингорисполкома Александр Ластовский.

Он подчеркнул, что за препятствование действиям сотрудников милиции предусмотрено наказание «вплоть до уголовной ответственности».

По словам Ластовского, история началась с обычного конфликта между безбилетником и контролером. Студент-безбилетник, чтобы избежать уплаты штрафа, привлек к себе внимание, жалуясь на действия контролеров. Те высадили молодого человека на остановке около Торгового центра «На Немиге».

«Контролеры увидели проходивших мимо милиционеров и попросили их посодействовать. В инцидент вмешался мужчина-свидетель. Он принялся ругаться матом, оскорблять. Милиция вынуждена была применить силу, чтобы доставить нарушителя порядка в РУВД. Тем временем прохожие, поддавшись провокациям студента, вступили в противодействие с сотрудниками милиции», - рассказал Ластовский.

Собеседник отметил, что безбилетный пассажир, из-за которого все началось, выбрал подходящий момент и скрылся. Свидетель инцидента, который вступился за безбилетника, был доставлен в РУВД Центрального района Минска.

По словам А.Ластовского, «задержанный мужчина доставлен в Центральное РУВД и понесет наказание».

_Источник + видео: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]_

----------

